
Google’s DeepMind to Create Product to Spot Eye Disease - codermobile
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-13/google-s-deepmind-to-create-product-to-spot-sight-threatening-disease?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_content=business
======
Ibethewalrus
So we can watch more ads

------
John_KZ
"Google to acquire thousands of retina scans in exchange for subpar diagnostic
services"

